# SCO nervous



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2020)

I picked up a few things at a local Target, used SCO.  Red reusable bag in hand I scanned my card and the "bring your bag" prompt.  It didn't work.  The SCO attendant came over and was a nervous wreck feverishly chomping on a wad of gum and hitting buttons left and right.  She was a mess.  (gum snapping while dealing with customers is very unprofessional and gross.)  I simply asked her to start over again and let's just go slower.  She did, everything worked and she thanked me for my patience.  I'm never in a rush while I shop so to me it was a non-issue.  The Karens and the 50ish men with gray mustaches and goatees are usually in a rush.  It's our demographics.  Don't ask or question it, it's just how they are here.  They treat the cashiers and SCO folks like dirt.  Some, not all but some.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 18, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> I picked up a few things at a local Target, used SCO.  Red reusable bag in hand I scanned my card and the "bring your bag" prompt.  It didn't work.  The SCO attendant came over and was a nervous wreck feverishly chomping on a wad of gum and hitting buttons left and right.  She was a mess.  (gum snapping while dealing with customers is very unprofessional and gross.)  I simply asked her to start over again and let's just go slower.  She did, everything worked and she thanked me for my patience.  I'm never in a rush while I shop so to me it was a non-issue.  The Karens and the 50ish men with gray mustaches and goatees are usually in a rush.  It's our demographics.  Don't ask or question it, it's just how they are here.  They treat the cashiers and SCO folks like dirt.  Some, not all but some.


SCO is stressful. Thanks for understanding 

What do you mean "it didn't work"? did the screen just freeze?


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, the screen just locked up. Karens are the worst, the young bon bons wearing the tan Titleist golf hat, the obligatory white Mercedes SUV parked in the handicap spot of course no sticker on the car, the ones who leave the shopping carts all over the parking lot.. You cart guys know the type.  Awful.  Again, some, not all.  I worked in a gritty quasi urban store of mixed demographics and much lower income folks.  They were fine, never bitched about trying to knock down prices.  One incident in 8 years, the asshole who got on my pfresh push team for not having a Hickory Farms sausage.  A fucking sausage!


----------



## tracemick8824 (Jan 18, 2020)

I find SCO super stressful. Especially on a busy weekend and people with carts overflowing decide to use SCO instead of going to a register.

I also love the guests who park their Teslas in the Drive Up spots. And when you politely tell them they can’t park there they say they’ll just be a minute and you see them in the store with a cart full of stuff an hour later. They’re fun.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2020)

That's when you hope the battery in the Tesla is dead.  Assholes.  It's probably easier to steal stuff with a loaded cart, busy day at SCO.  I went off on an entitled bitch once who just threw a handful of reusable shopping bags at the cashier in a Wegmans.  You folks in the Northeast know what kind of crowd Wegmans draws.  I told her in my nasty Captains attitude voice to be nice and hand her the bags, not throw.  Place them not throw them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 18, 2020)

tracemick8824 said:


> I find SCO super stressful. Especially on a busy weekend and people with carts overflowing decide to use SCO instead of going to a register.
> 
> I also love the guests who park their Teslas in the Drive Up spots. And when you politely tell them they can’t park there they say they’ll just be a minute and you see them in the store with a cart full of stuff an hour later. They’re fun.


We have little papers from Corp that say “these spots are reserved for drive up” we put on their cars. So satisfying. Idk the SAP number for them though


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2020)

The little girl behind the register had a shit eating grin on her face....she was a little younger than my daughter so I know young kids, daughters, we hauled a ton of them around for years going to basketball games etc.  Nice kid doing a good job, she didn't deserve shit like that.  Mrs. Captain and I are always cordial to cashiers, we've both "been there done that" in our earlier years.  Admittedly most  customers are ok it's the garbage that sticks in your mind.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 18, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We have little papers from Corp that say “these spots are reserved for drive up” we put on their cars. So satisfying. Idk the SAP number for them though


Too bad you can’t use this...




And call this...😁


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 18, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Too bad you can’t use this...
> View attachment 9515
> 
> And call this...😁View attachment 9516


I put one on a black Mercedes and it was so satisfying but yes towing would be better lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 18, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I put one on a black Mercedes and it was so satisfying but yes towing would be better lol


I would be on the overhead, will the owner of the Mercedes plate#, come to gs, please..


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 18, 2020)

Or don't say anything and when Karen comes in to bitch point out to her that she's illegally parked.  Sorry there sugar pie, nothing we can do!


----------



## bymoonlight (Jan 18, 2020)

tracemick8824 said:


> I find SCO super stressful. Especially on a busy weekend and people with carts overflowing decide to use SCO instead of going to a register.
> 
> I also love the guests who park their Teslas in the Drive Up spots. And when you politely tell them they can’t park there they say they’ll just be a minute and you see them in the store with a cart full of stuff an hour later. They’re fun.



I love to utilize the passive aggressive drive up flyers form corp for this. It may not make them move, but it is extremely satisfying!


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jan 18, 2020)

tracemick8824 said:


> I also love the guests who park their Teslas in the Drive Up spots.



Kind of off topic but it's like those who park in the take out only spots for restaurants. I have found cars parked their but when I get inside the restaurant, say Blaze Pizza,  I will be the only one getting my food. One time at an Applebee's, I saw a family getting back into their car parked in a take out only spot with no food.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 19, 2020)

My store will usually put 3-4 of those on your windshield if you park in drive up. If you have a wiper on your rear window, you might get one there, too.

I wish there was a way to block people who park in drive up spots from ever being able to utilize OPU.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 19, 2020)

Papers and signs are a waste of time and energy.  Call the cops, ticket and tow.  Even that won't stop the repeat offender assholes.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 19, 2020)

You can have some fun at SCO if you're so inclined.  Just start scanning your stuff and go really slow.  Pull out your phone, preferably a flip phone, and pretend your're bullshitting with someone.  Just slow down and observe.  When Karen in the obligatory tan Titleist golf hat (bleached pony tail hanging out) starts rolling her over made up eyes just stop.  Freeze.  Read the screen then read it again.  If and when an attendant comes over and asks if everything is ok say " yes, thank you for asking" and continue your nonsense.  The attendant won't care and Karen's over entitled bluish blood will be boiling.  Have fun with it.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 21, 2020)

I guess I'm in the minority. I really don't mind working SCO, partly because my disability and balance issues make it difficult and potentially unsafe to work on a regular lane for extended periods, so SCO is a perfect fit for me. 

That said, it annoys me to high heaven that some people don't  and/or can't follow basic directions, such as hitting "pay" when they're ready to pay or scanning the free gift card when they qualify for it.

Granted, with the rollout of the new interface, it seems like we now have to do in two steps what we used to be able to do in one  (Shipt orders, promo gift cards) and that really annoys me. It looks nice, but if the idea was to make things easier, they failed big time.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 21, 2020)

I shop in a variety of stores as do we all.  Every single SCO employee/attendant in all stores have been more than helpful, pleasant and patient.  I always reciprocate.  I can only imagine how tough it can be at times.  It's the entitled Karens and male Karen equivalents and the assholes who spoil it for everyone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 21, 2020)

SCO is also hard because on top of everything else, we also have to watch for fraud/theft. (Obviously we can’t stop anyone since we’re not AP, but they expect us to guest service any ticket switching)


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 21, 2020)

The Captain would love to catch someone stealing but unfortunately our hands are probably tied, correct?  What do you SCO folks do if you see 4 packages of nice steaks shoved under Karens (or her male counterpart) several extra reusable shopping bags, and she/he has no intention whatsoever of scanning them?  Gotta be careful, if it was your own private shop it would be "you're stealing these, right? (grab them) then tell them to get the fuck out of your store and don't come back.  If only you could do that!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 21, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> The Captain would love to catch someone stealing but unfortunately our hands are probably tied, correct?  What do you SCO folks do if you see 4 packages of nice steaks shoved under Karens (or her male counterpart) several extra reusable shopping bags, and she/he has no intention whatsoever of scanning them?  Gotta be careful, if it was your own private shop it would be "you're stealing these, right? (grab them) then tell them to get the fuck out of your store and don't come back.  If only you could do that!


We can walk up and say “oh don’t forget to get those steaks underneath there” or “oh looks like that Dyson didn’t scan in properly” but beyond that, we can’t really do anything else other than call AP


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 21, 2020)

How 'bout this:  Point at the un-scanned steaks purposefully,  run your ID card through the SCO to halt it and just stand there and watch the ocular fireworks!  A picture worthy of framing!


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 22, 2020)

I dislike SCO, but not because it's stressful. It's boring to stand around watching people ring up their purchases.. I often keep an eye out on SCO  and respond to blinkers while manning the service desk, but virtually never actually get assigned to SCO explicitly.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> I dislike SCO, but not because it's stressful. It's boring to stand around watching people ring up their purchases.. I often keep an eye out on SCO  and respond to blinkers while manning the service desk, but virtually never actually get assigned to SCO explicitly.


You're supposed to be as engaging with SCO Guests as you are at the checklanes if you follow the "Guest Obsessed" guidelines. I think that's stupid because people (other than Karen who goes there to bitch out loud about "having" to use self checkout when there are 671,952 lanes open) usually go there to be left alone. 
But my ETL-SE has this whole checklist of all the things we're supposed to say and bring attention to while working SCO. 

I hate it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 24, 2020)

SCO folks have always been helpful to this doddering old fool who goofs up the machine occasionally.  When do I press "bring my own bag".  Gotta save that nickel.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 27, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> You're supposed to be as engaging with SCO Guests as you are at the checklanes if you follow the "Guest Obsessed" guidelines. I think that's stupid because people (other than Karen who goes there to bitch out loud about "having" to use self checkout when there are 671,952 lanes open) usually go there to be left alone.
> But my ETL-SE has this whole checklist of all the things we're supposed to say and bring attention to while working SCO.
> 
> I hate it.


Oh my goodness, this is absolutely spot on. I'm supposed to mention my name, Target Circle the RedCard, and the surveys to every guest while also walking back-and-forth to make sure all the items are being scanned and taking off any security devices or spider-wrap, not to mention watching the checklanes and calling a SETL if any of the lights start blinking for assistance. 
It can be really overwhelming to the point that one of the front-end team members is giving up all of her self-checkout shifts because she feels so strongly about not wanting to be scheduled there.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 27, 2020)

Too much for one person.  Just leave me the hell alone, let me scan my peanut butter and leave.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 27, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Too much for one person.  Just leave me the hell alone, let me scan my peanut butter and leave.


bUt dId yOU kNOw yOU cAn sAvE fIvE peRCenT toDAy aND eVerY dAy wITH TarGEt reDCaRd oN tHAt peANuT bUttER, CAptAiN?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 27, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> bUt dId yOU kNOw yOU cAn sAvE fIvE peRCenT toDAy aND eVerY dAy wITH TarGEt reDCaRd oN tHAt peANuT bUttER, CAptAiN?


No? Don’t want that? How about 1% back with target circle?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 27, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No? Don’t want that? How about 1% back with target circle?


I say we take the Kroger or Albertson's/Tom Thumb/Safeway/Simon David approach with everything on the shelf and price it as "$1.00 // $0.95 with your RedCard" and that'll boost our RedCard numbers.

*OR!* We can go full anarchists and price everything on the shelf at 95% its actual price and if you DO NOT have a RedCard, once we hit Total, there's a 5% price hike immediately for not using a RedCard!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 27, 2020)

Red Cards?  Never leave the ship without them.  All those nickles will buy a Bugatti.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 27, 2020)

Nickels


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 27, 2020)

To replace the Maserati


----------

